# Hymer B584 Immobiliser



## falsh (Jan 18, 2014)

Can anyone help!!
My insurance company has asked me for the make and model of the immobiliser that is fitted to my Hymer B584 A class which i bought.
i've looked all over the van and can not find one though i know that there is definitely one fitted.would anyone have any clues which one may be fitted?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

What year was it made?


----------



## falsh (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Bill.
I believe its a 1995
thanks


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Try asking here.

http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/

I vaguely remember that the factory fitted immobiliser was very easy to get round up until the X2/44 model came out in 2002. If yours is the standard Fiat one, you need to be looking at adding something better for peace of mind.


----------



## falsh (Jan 18, 2014)

cheers 747.will look at getting a different one fitted.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Warning! They are not cheap.

Most insurance companies require a Thatcham Category 1 fitted. Mine is a VanBitz Strikeback which costs over £500 depending on what extras you have fitted.
It may include door alarms and sense movement and can include many additions such as a bike alarms or even a tracker.
http://thatchamfitters.co.uk/uk-nationwide-thatcham-installers.htm

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Warning! They are not cheap.
> 
> Most insurance companies require a Thatcham Category 1 fitted. Mine is a VanBitz Strikeback which costs over £500 depending on what extras you have fitted.
> It may include door alarms and sense movement and can include many additions such as a bike alarms or even a tracker.
> ...


I also have the Strickback fitted. Ours has sirens fitted front and back, internal sensors, four doors are alarmed and it also has a cable which can alarm cycles or outdoor furniture. Unfortunately it cost considerably more, but it is pretty good!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

falsh said:


> Can anyone help!!
> My insurance company has asked me for the make and model of the immobiliser that is fitted to my Hymer B584 A class which i bought.
> i've looked all over the van and can not find one though i know that there is definitely one fitted.would anyone have any clues which one may be fitted?


just a thought, given the age of your van, just ring up the Insurance Company and tell them it has a Fiat factory fitted immobiliser. That might be enough to satisfy them.

I would still fit something a bit better though. If they are satisfied with the factory fitted immobiliser, you need not have to fit the expensive Thatcham Cat. 1 unit.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

falsh said:


> Can anyone help!!
> My insurance company has asked me for the make and model of the immobiliser that is fitted to my Hymer B584 A class which i bought.
> i've looked all over the van and can not find one though i know that there is definitely one fitted.would anyone have any clues which one may be fitted?


Now may be a good time to consider joining MHF, as I anticipate several questions in the offing, all of which for around £12 can be answered and hopefully saving you considerable money and time,

Most Thatcham devices will involve an extra key on the key fob, with a button to set the alarm.
You could ask the previous owner how they dealt with insurance. Most cars are not required to expand their insurance to a Thatcham alarm standard.

Alan


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

In a 584 of that age you should be OK with the standard immobiliser and a simple alarm system. I doubt if your insurance company will insist on anything.
Some extra external locks like these http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-security-c-201_220.html
will keep you, the contents and the van safer.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If you want to add another immobiliser unit there is no need to go to the expense of a Category 1 - that is an alarm and immobiliser combined. Category 2 are just immobilisers which are Thatcham and insurance approved and much cheaper, many of these are self setting and may just have a fob unit to unlock them before starting.

JohnW


----------

